# Michelle Hunziker - at the presentation of the Ferrari Portofino in Portofino 08.09.2017 x39



## brian69 (10 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Sep. 2017)

Sie ist auch ein Ferrari unter den Frauen! :thx:


----------



## luuckystar (10 Sep. 2017)

Zwei heiße Geräte, aber Michelle hat ein deutlich besseres Fahrgestell


----------



## gunnar86 (13 Sep. 2017)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

suuuuuper schön


----------

